# Direct Deposit, post when your's hits



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

Monday was a bank holiday, boo! This usually means a day later pay. I have been getting my DD on Tuesday nights between 10:30 PM and midnight, but this past week, it didn't hit until like 7 AM on Wednesday morning. I am wondering if some other folks can post when their deposit posts, I will do the same.

Uber Greater Maryland
Credit Union using ACH payment method


----------



## redloh (Nov 6, 2015)

Mine is pending (but available) on Wednesday, clears Thursday.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I do Uber in Raleigh, Nc. Pretty much always get my DD Wed. overnight so it's available Thursday


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

I always get mine on Wednesday. Depends on your bank policy. How long they will hold. Some banks milk the max time they are allowed. Others will give it to you the moment they get it.


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

Did anyone get paid yet tonight?


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

baadbobby said:


> Did anyone get paid yet tonight?


Hell yeah. I got paid!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Hell yeah. I got paid!
> View attachment 28193


What the heck was that?


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

uberpa said:


> What the heck was that?


It's called kickin ass and gittin paid! Welcome to the world of uber pool


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

My direct deposit hit somewhere around 11pm Tuesday night!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> It's called kickin ass and gittin paid! Welcome to the world of uber pool


Actually I got paid more on an uber pool no second pax min fare. It just started a couple days ago in philly.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Actually I got paid more on an uber pool no second pax min fare. It just started a couple days ago in philly.


"You're going to love it. Trust me. "
-Travis K.


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

Direct Deposit timing thread.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Actually I got paid more on an uber pool no second pax min fare. It just started a couple days ago in philly.


The pool base fare is $4.75 and uberx is $4.
Stupid pax paid more on a 1 mile trip!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> "You're going to love it. Trust me. "
> -Travis K.


I love the 2 min cancellation. Got a couple of them already.
Arrive, hide for 2 mins, cancel!


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

Thread hijacked already, not surprising on here.


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I love the 2 min cancellation. Got a couple of them already.
> Arrive, hide for 2 mins, cancel!


Your cat is awesome, he looks just like mine. My cat is soooo glad my Direct Deposit hit already, because he may get some Party Mix out of the deal.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Sometime last night. 6am and it is in my account.


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

I've been paid every Tues at midnight, ni issues since I started


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i just got paid


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi folks - we track this stuff pretty religiously at DailyPay so here's a snapshot of our data (fwiw):

Major Money Center Banks (e.g. JPM, Citi, Bofa, Wells): ~6am local time
Regional Banks (e.g. Regions, Suntrust, Key): 6:30-7am local time
Credit Unions (including US Military): ~9am local time
Prepaid cards (Greendot, Centurion, Metabank): 9-11am local time

We obviously don't have a comprehensive data set given but thought this might be helpful to share. Thanks!!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Wednesday


----------



## kia washington (Apr 4, 2017)

is this for wednesday or thursday pay?



dailypay said:


> Hi folks - we track this stuff pretty religiously at DailyPay so here's a snapshot of our data (fwiw):
> 
> Major Money Center Banks (e.g. JPM, Citi, Bofa, Wells): ~6am local time
> Regional Banks (e.g. Regions, Suntrust, Key): 6:30-7am local time
> ...


----------



## kia washington (Apr 4, 2017)

*did you mean 9am thursday morning for greendot cards?*



dailypay said:


> Hi folks - we track this stuff pretty religiously at DailyPay so here's a snapshot of our data (fwiw):
> 
> Major Money Center Banks (e.g. JPM, Citi, Bofa, Wells): ~6am local time
> Regional Banks (e.g. Regions, Suntrust, Key): 6:30-7am local time
> ...


----------

